# jazz sounds really good stone.



## shizzipoof (Jan 26, 2011)

Title says it all.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 27, 2011)

jazz is cool but i much prefer blues when im high 

[video=youtube;hVR8lg1YLuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVR8lg1YLuc[/video]


my favourite!

[video=youtube;zAG-kX_IlUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/video]

Stevie was a man and he was a legend. 
he couldnt skip a note if he tried!


----------



## towlie (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't agree more... Nothing compliments 4:20 O'Clock more than Miles' Spanish Key. It's a modal jazz piece simply based on a drum beat. The head is nothing more than Miles arpeggiating E7 with Wayne Shorter repeating the chord behind Miles... The last arpeggio is E7#9 (ala the Jimi Hendrix chord). The exposition is a mind numbingly beautiful improvisation based on E7 & D7. John McLaughlin's guitar solo is almost equally stellar. 

[video=youtube;lxzxuA06e6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxzxuA06e6M[/video]

Also, check out his Isle of Wight version. Gary Bartz sax solo is my flava' flavorite... Complete with open valve screaming... Also, check out the beat Moreira, Jarrett & Holland spontaneously create at 3:30 for Miles to solo over (It's the birth of hip-hop IMHO.)

[video=youtube;fzZ2nzQJ_CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzZ2nzQJ_CY[/video]


----------



## towlie (Jan 29, 2011)

Richard. I love Little Wing too... but it's most definitely not blues... It's jazz.


----------



## Maine Brookies (Jan 30, 2011)

towlie said:


> Richard. I love Little Wing too... but it's most definitely not blues... It's jazz.


Little Wing is so not a jazz tune. It's an R&B tune in Em with a modulation to G Mixolydian for the turnaround.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 30, 2011)

ahh lads call it what you want either way its an amazing song


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

[youtube]3eeBaIUrdec&[/youtube]


----------



## towlie (Jan 30, 2011)

Maine. I usually come off as a total dick on message boards, and I promise I&#8217;m not trying to be a hater&#8230; That said, seeing as the term &#8220;blues&#8221; is a bit subjective in that it may describe either a general style of music (say the 12-bar blues), or a particular mood (such as the phrase &#8220;I&#8217;ve got the blues.&#8221 Seeing as the latter is totally subjective, I or no one else has the right to tell you what is or what is not bluesy. (Muddy Waters & Bo Diddley wrote quite a few single chord songs that are traditionally considered blues&#8230; &#8216;I&#8217;m a Man&#8217; for example.) In hind sight I should have said "I've always heard this song as jazz, even though you hear it as blues."

That said, by Hendrix&#8217; own admission the only blues song he ever wrote (not performed) was &#8216;Red-House.&#8217; Even if Little Wing contained a blues progression, or rhythmically was a blues shuffle (neither or which it does), the SRV performance/interpretation you posted is still by definition &#8216;Jazz.&#8217; There are countless standards that are both blues and jazz (Charlie Parkers &#8216;Blues for Alice&#8217;, Miles Davis &#8216;All Blues&#8217;, etc.) So it could be both, but it this case it&#8217;s not.

By definition the standard 12-bar blues progression is:
| I | IV | I | I |
|IV | IV | I | I |
| V | IV | I | IV|
The last two chords being the turn around. The chords traditionally dom-7th chords, and the rhythm is typically a blues shuffle. I&#8217;ve seen many variants (1-bar, 8-bar, even a 6-bar), but you get the point. Also, Little Wing contains no dom-7th chords... While 'Red-House' is all dom-7th.

Little Wing is:
| Em | G | Am | Em | Bm |
| Am/C |Gsus9 \ Fsus9 | C | D | -- |

Which would be written
| i | III | iv | i | v |
| v/VI | III-sus9 | C | D | drum-break |

This is definitely not a blues by any litmus. The last 4 measures (not 2 as typically in blues) would loosely be considered the turn around, however all Jazz song's have this same feature as some kind of turn-around is necessary to bring the song back to the fist measure.

Furthermore, near the end of Hendrix&#8217; life (when he was consulting with Miles Davis) he performed Little Wing utilizing Jazz methods. Most Jazz since the Bebop era is based the classical sonata allegro&#8230; From Marc Sabetella&#8217;s &#8216;Jazz Theory&#8217;: _&#8220;an optional introduction, the exposition or theme (possibly repeated), the development section, and the recapitulation, possibly followed by a coda. The introduction, if present, sets the tone for the piece; the exposition is the main melody; the development section is where the composer extends the ideas of the exposition; the recapitulation is a restatement of the theme; and the coda is an ending. In jazz terms, these sections of a piece would be called the intro, the head (possibly repeated), the solo section, the head out, and possibly a coda or tag ending.&#8221;_

The Head: In the case of &#8216;Little Wing&#8217;, Stevie Ray plays the head (almost note for note) identically to Hendrix&#8217; live versions (See Jimi-Hendrix &#8211; Last Experience Concert. For whatever reason it&#8217;s miss-titled as &#8216;Little Ivey&#8217;.)

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1244268/a/Last+Experience+Concert:+His+Final+Performance.htm

The Solo: Hendrix used a modified bebop method in which he improvised using corresponding pentatonic maj/minor scales over each progression, while SRV never strays from Em-pentatonic (which is the only technical characteristic similar to a blues method&#8230; SRV did not have the chops to solo bebop style, and he openly admitted it.)

The Head Out: Both Hendrix and SRV play this identically.

So ya'... By the original composer, and my opinion It&#8217;s definitely jazz. By yours it's blues.


----------



## towlie (Jan 30, 2011)

Pharoah Sanders: God his tone is stellar! Is he using open valve techniques? I've never heard a sax scream like... Well except Gary Bartz.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Feb 5, 2011)

what bout maceo parker

[video=youtube;plLQfMKp33s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plLQfMKp33s[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;sdSai09_jzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdSai09_jzc&feature=related[/video]


Love this stuff....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;-XExdVd7Qpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XExdVd7Qpw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;1zg59Fimf6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zg59Fimf6w[/video]

This girl is really something. check her out. I think she's still a teenager.


----------



## cornelius j. johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

I think kind of blue by miles davis sounds so good thru the 1978 kenwood and,the acoustic research speakers.EVERY NOTE SOUNDS JUST RIGHT.
Even the mistakes.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;0I6xkVRWzCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6xkVRWzCY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 11, 2011)

shizzipoof said:


> Title says it all.


*Oh my, what a find happening upon this thread! I enjoy listening to jazz, stoned or not. I just got done downloading a few different jazz MP3s. What has been posted so far is awesome. *


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be the first to admit that among the various types of music I like, jazz and classical are the least familiar to me. Other than the big band _swing_ like Benny Goodman and Glen Miller, I only know Sade, Anita Baker, Louis Armstrong, Dave Brubeck and Norah Jones. Some of the names mentioned, I have heard of but I wouldn't recognize their music when heard. 
Hendrix, in my opinion, would have continued to evolve his style had he lived. On that note, has anyone ever heard of Eddy Hazel?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> I'll be the first to admit that among the various types of music I like, jazz and classical are the least familiar to me. Other than the big band _swing_ like Benny Goodman and Glen Miller, I only know Sade, Anita Baker, Louis Armstrong, Dave Brubeck and Norah Jones. Some of the names mentioned, I have heard of but I wouldn't recognize their music when heard.
> Hendrix, in my opinion, would have continued to evolve his style had he lived. On that note, has anyone ever heard of Eddy Hazel?


 The guitarist from Funkadelic?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

Never mind, thats Eddie Hazel


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;VpmOTGungnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA[/video]
This fucker almost tops Jimi and with three fingers too.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve French said:


> The guitarist from Funkadelic?


sorry, I misspelled his first name... yeah, that's him


----------



## VER D (Apr 11, 2011)

it sure does 
[video=youtube;iQsvMf8X0FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQsvMf8X0FY[/video][video=youtube;qt9iLDmaQwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt9iLDmaQwk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

VER D said:


> it sure does
> [video=youtube;iQsvMf8X0FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQsvMf8X0FY[/video][video=youtube;qt9iLDmaQwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt9iLDmaQwk[/video]


 What the hell. That's the song I posted. Though it's dope enough everyone should hear it twice.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve French said:


> This fucker almost tops Jimi and with three fingers too.


+rep for that one Steve. I love obscure shit like that.

After a while I realized where I had heard some of his music. Woody Allen used it in his movies, but I can't remember where.
Another thing that I noticed is the similarity to Texas swing. Reminds me of Johnny Gimble and Bob Wills from about the same era.
Great stuff!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2011)

EvlMunkee said:


> +rep for that one Steve. I love obscure shit like that.
> 
> After a while I realized where I had heard some of his music. Woody Allen used it in his movies, but I can't remember where.
> Another thing that I noticed is the similarity to Texas swing. Reminds me of Johnny Gimble and Bob Wills from about the same era.
> Great stuff!


Some more Django.
[video=youtube;o6jwvS0mHwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6jwvS0mHwo[/video]

It's funny they called the genre "gypsy" jazz after him, but his sound isn't all that much different from one of his main influences, the americans Joe Venuti and Eddie Lang.
[video=youtube;1yrvvDtFpCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yrvvDtFpCw[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve French said:


> What the hell. That's the song I posted. Though it's dope enough everyone should hear it twice.


 haha my bad i just read the title and posted


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]6rkXTwsDsGQ[/youtube]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Ic4PNwT_qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ic4PNwT_qM[/video]
The incredible Leny Andrade


----------

